# Dovetail machines/jigs



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

Hi I would like your opinion. 

I am thinking seriously of investing in a dovetail jig. After researching a little I have kind of narrowed my search down to the 12" PC4216 and the 12" Leigh D4R. I should also mention that I have no practical experience with dovetail jigs at all. 

Any experience with either of these of does anyone have another suggestion? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

Welcome Don. If it were me I wood look at the 24 inch leigh jig because they are great for blanket boxes (and very flexible on dovetail layout) but if you are not going to build things that big the 12 inch would work. I have the 24 inch jig and I keep a kind of recipe book on set ups. There is a bit of learning cure when setting up the jig but once you get that down you would be off to the races. That said I have used a version of the PC jig (a year and a half ago) to make 120 dovetailed tool boxes that were used as center pieces and it worked ok but was limited in the variability of the dovetails.

Regards Bob


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a Leigh, would have to get back with you on the exact size/model, etc. I find it very difficult to understand. Went to see a master woodworking friend, who also has a Leigh and does a lot of dovetail work. He uses another jig because, in his opinion, it is too difficult to set up. There is a comprehensive manual that comes with it, but I am not much on reading manuals. I would be willing to sell my jig, which has never had a router on it, for a bit less than the original selling price. PM me if interested.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

donald_archer said:


> Hi I would like your opinion.
> 
> I am thinking seriously of investing in a dovetail jig. After researching a little I have kind of narrowed my search down to the 12" PC4216 and the 12" Leigh D4R. I should also mention that I have no practical experience with dovetail jigs at all.
> 
> ...


I have the 24"D4R and use to have the PC... 
suggest the 24 over the 12... worlds of ''more'' will open up for you...
one thing that I did was set up two routers.. 
one w/ an up spiral for hogging and another w/ the dovetail bit for final..

support for the Leigh is past outstanding while support for PC leaves a lot to be desired...

the how to videos out there for the D4 are a asset...


----------



## alaskagypsy (Jan 31, 2009)

Just purchased the Leigh D4 for $150 locally, hardly used. Reading through the manual - lots to learn but really like their detailed instructions. Their website has a ton of information. Lots of videos on YouTube. No bits with mine so have been watching eBay (going for a nice low price) and quite a few D4's up for sale and other models also. I see most D4's going for around $300-400 on eBay lately.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Can anyone offer any comparison between the Leigh D4R and the Leigh Super24" jigs.
I've been looking at both with an idea of buying. I hear or read more about the D4R.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Too bad your in Canada, I have a Rockler dovetail jig, and the mini dovetail jig both brand new in the box on Craigs list for $110 for both.

I have an Incra positioner on my router table so I never used them.


----------



## AUSSIE WOOD (Mar 9, 2015)

Thomas,

To answer your question...

The Superjigs (12"/18"24") use a different clamp to the D4R, they use a sandpaper clamp face and the D4R uses a machined face, both are non marking. The main difference standard, is that the fingers can be split on the D4R allowing larger diameter bits to be used, therefore allowing a longer bit so thicker timber can be used. 

The other difference is the accessories available form the D4R, there are more for it compared to the Superjigs. Most people will never need anything more than the Super 18.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

AUSSIE WOOD said:


> Thomas,
> 
> To answer your question...
> 
> ...


Thank you Rendel, I've been leaning toward the Super 18. I believe I fit in the "most people" category. I appreciate your input.


----------



## AUSSIE WOOD (Mar 9, 2015)

The Super 18 has 1 Isoloc template available as well as the finger joint template. It does of course do 5/8 and 5/16 fingers. The next size up has the same accessories but has 2 of the Isoloc templates available, these are not to everyone's liking and aren't cheap. 

If you want to do thinner timber, consider the VRS kit with the routter bits. The bits it comes with is designed for 1/2 to 3/4 timber.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

donald_archer said:


> Hi I would like your opinion.
> 
> I am thinking seriously of investing in a dovetail jig. After researching a little I have kind of narrowed my search down to the 12" PC4216 and the 12" Leigh D4R. I should also mention that I have no practical experience with dovetail jigs at all.
> 
> ...


I have the 24" Leigh D4R Pro. Yes, it is complicated, but the owner's manual is very well-written. It teaches the principles of the jig instead of just giving you a recipe. What you get for the complication is an extremely versatile jig that has done everything I ever needed. The jig is just thoughtfully designed. For instance, it has cam locks instead of screw clamps. And they are micro-adjustable to get just the right amount of pressure. If I were buying again, I wouldn't buy anything else. 

Having two routers so you don't have to keep swapping bits is a real plus. Plan to build a box or two from scrap wood to get your mind wrapped around the setup. And . . . plan to spend some time poring over the owner's manual. And watch some videos. And expect to make some mistakes before you become proficient with it. For instance, I grabbed the wrong router and used the dovetail bit where I needed the straight bit . . . more than once. Hey, if it was easy, everybody would do it.


----------



## AUSSIE WOOD (Mar 9, 2015)

DonkeyHody said:


> I have the 24" Leigh D4R Pro. Yes, it is complicated, but the owner's manual is very well-written. It teaches the principles of the jig instead of just giving you a recipe. What you get for the complication is an extremely versatile jig that has done everything I ever needed. The jig is just thoughtfully designed. For instance, it has cam locks instead of screw clamps. And they are micro-adjustable to get just the right amount of pressure. If I were buying again, I wouldn't buy anything else.
> 
> Having two routers so you don't have to keep swapping bits is a real plus. Plan to build a box or two from scrap wood to get your mind wrapped around the setup. And . . . plan to spend some time poring over the owner's manual. And watch some videos. And expect to make some mistakes before you become proficient with it. For instance, I grabbed the wrong router and used the dovetail bit where I needed the straight bit . . . more than once. Hey, if it was easy, everybody would do it.





Andy,

I used to use two routers too, and a universal base, but found that if both bases were slightly off centre, the joints would not line up. So now I use a Festool router that allows easy bit change.


----------

